# Clicker training



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Just wondered if anyone has used clicker training ... and what you think of it? Have read a bit about it and seen some clips on You Tube.

Would be good to hear how successful people have found it. Do you think its something you could try on your own or should you go to a class to learn how to do it properly?

Thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it can work but you can teach a dog to do things just using treats. you need to sit and charg the clicker, by clicking and treating the dog so they learn that when the clicker clicks the dog asosiates a treat will come after. 


dont do what i saw some daft wanabee trainer do and chuck treats on the floor and click as the dog ate, when the dog is eating it isnt listening so its a wate of time. 


if you going to clicker train the click then treat. 


bu classes are a good idea even just for socolisation.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Clicker training is great for reinforcing specific commands, I clicker trained one of our Akita's to a respectably high level. Have a look at 'kikopup' they have some great videos on clicker training on youtube.

http://www.dogmantics.com/Dogmantics/Home.html


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi sue, we went to a puppy class and they did clicker training ......... it does work as Dexter knew his treat was coming - but i found it quite hard to control him, click and treat, didn't have enough hands - especially when you have to grab their collar ......... a bit tricky ........ i found just treating works!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes what does the click actually do? I get that u click when the dog does what u want it to but what is the point of clicking then treating? Im confused! hehe. Im sure someone on here will enlighten me, cos i hear that clicker training is meant to be very good. 
Emma x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau has been trained using the clicker as this is the way our trainer has taught us since puppy socialisation. Every time she does a command or something she should do we click and reward with a treat. When Madeleine tells her to "leave it" ie a treat placed in front of her Beau knows she can take the treat once she has heard the clicker. It is a good way of a puppy/dog learning things


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its a marker, the idea is that you dont have to treat every time, the click marks that they have done something right. 

but you can do that verbaly or by clicking your tounge. 

but a dog doesnt always need a marker, you can get them to do several things before giving them a treat or a toy as long as they have learn each thing individualy.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Sue, I have just completed a 10 week clicker course with Izzy and it was fun, she really enjoyed it. They learn very quickly that the click means 'correct'. For example learning to skateboard (!?) they sniff the board and get a click and teat, then eventually you only click and treat if one foot goes on, then only if two feet go on, then if they move it etc in this way the dog has to use it's brain to figure out what they get the click for. We learned a lot in the 10 weeks, so she can jump through a hoop, walk around and between my legs, jump over my foot, run away to a target, go down on an away target, go right, go left etc. It has helped a lot with her confidence and made her far more obedient. We had one activity where we had to be the dog and a partner used the clicker to train us to complete an activity, it is amazing how you have to use your brain to work it out. I think for clever little cockapoos a class like this is excellent.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Cara I think we need to see a video of your achievements now!! What great 'tricks'.

I didn't clicker train Rufus, though used it a few times at agility as the trainers at the club supported clicker training. I'm thinking about clicker training Basil though. It will be interesting to compare my experiences maybe?

In all training sorting out what goes in each hand is a nightmare. You feel like a clumsy fumbling oaf until it all comes together!

The good thing about a clicker is that it is immediate. The second your dog does what you want them to they get a click ....then you can fumble for a treat! It is easier to train your dog away from you at a distance too. 

My agility club is running a puppy fun class as so many of us have puppies at the moment and we have been asked to bring clickers ......so here goes! Before anyone jumps in - no, we will not be doing agility with the puppies, they are of course too young. It will be a fun training class. 

Karen xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I clicker trained. The idea is you can click the desired behaviour at exactly the right moment and then treat. As the dog progresses with the training you can click and lengthen out the time a bit for giving the treat. ie you may have them in the sit command and you've clicked to say yes well done. You can take time eventually in giving the treat to hold them for longer in the sit position.

I found clicker training very useful when getting Millie to walk to heal. You can click when they are not pulling on lead and walking nicely along side you. It gives you time to reach into the treat pouch to get the treat.

I would recommend going to puppy classes that teach clicker training.

By the way, clicker training is not forever. Its just a good stepping stone in getting the dog to do something right.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh thanks Julie, I didn't realise it was just used for a limited time


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies, I am going to look into this for Bess .... I guess it can be used for an adult dog too, Cara, as you have just been using it with Izzy with success.

Thanks, Sue x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Clicker is great for dogs of all ages, i used to run our clicker training classes at work for puppies and did 1-on-1 for older dogs. It is a little tricky to co-ordinate to start with but once you get it you will find it really easy. I clicker trained my own dogs and will clicker train Lola too. I like the fact that it gets your dogs to think for themselves and even now if i get a clicker out for Maggie or Izzi they will 'offer' some of the behaviours they know to see what i want! Definatley get an instructor to start you off as it can be quite easy to train the wrong behaviour too! Main things are when you start 
-Always treat when you click- if you click by mistake you need to pay up!
-DO NOT give the clicker to a small child as 'click click click click' will confuse the pup.
-The clicker is NOT a remote control- don't point it at the pup and click expecting magic!
-Don't use the clicker to get your pups attention.
-Keep training sessions short to begin with so both you and your pup stay focused.
-If it all goes wrong, go and get a cup of tea and a bone and try again in an hour!
These were the most common mistakes clients made when learning with me, i'm sure there are plenty more! Also, when you start to condition to the clicker (as Kendal said click,treat,click,treat) have the clicker behind your back as this will take your pups attention off the visual clicker and listen to the click. It will also stop you pointing it at the pup like a remote control!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies, I am going to look into this for Bess .... I guess it can be used for an adult dog too, Cara, as you have just been using it with Izzy with success.
> 
> Thanks, Sue x


Hi Sue, can you tell Izzy she is an adult please? She is charging around the house with my sock!!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Clicker is great for dogs of all ages, i used to run our clicker training classes at work for puppies and did 1-on-1 for older dogs. It is a little tricky to co-ordinate to start with but once you get it you will find it really easy. I clicker trained my own dogs and will clicker train Lola too. I like the fact that it gets your dogs to think for themselves and even now if i get a clicker out for Maggie or Izzi they will 'offer' some of the behaviours they know to see what i want! Definatley get an instructor to start you off as it can be quite easy to train the wrong behaviour too! Main things are when you start
> -Always treat when you click- if you click by mistake you need to pay up!
> -DO NOT give the clicker to a small child as 'click click click click' will confuse the pup.
> -The clicker is NOT a remote control- don't point it at the pup and click expecting magic!
> ...


Thanks Lola24 ... that's all useful.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Hi Sue, can you tell Izzy she is an adult please? She is charging around the house with my sock!!!!


Ha ha ... well Izzy is a fun sort of adult


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We are clicker training Luna and so far it is working really well. Even Josh (age 8) takes control of it when he is in charge of Luna on walks and manages the lead, clicker and treat so either he's brilliant or it's not so difficult once you've sorted out what goes in each hand (I have the lead and clicker in one hand and the treat in the other). So far Luna can do sit, down, roll over (just) and paw (shakes our hand).


----------

